# PB graphique avec iBook G4 debut 2004



## Link1993 (9 Septembre 2011)

Bonjours a tous !

J'ai un probleme graphique sur certain jeux sur mon iBook G4 de mai 2004 (je crois, en tout cas il porte l'identité de PowerBook 6.5)... J'ai fais pas mal de recherches, mais rien malheureusement...

Alors voila, j'ai essayé d'installer Call of duty 2 sur ce mac (bon, on sais deja qu'il est pas assez puissant, mais c'est pour l'exemple). Bizarrement, quand je le fais tourner dessus, les graphismes sont "inversé", avec une coloration bizarre. La neige par exemple n'est pas blanche mais bleu...
J'ai ce default aussi avec Age of mythologie, mise a jour special binary, tout comme avec mars explorer (un jeu gratuit, vous pouvez facilement le trouver ^^)

Je pense a un probleme de driver, mais surement pas une histoire de OS, mauvais parametrage...

En effet, je suis sur leopard (installe fraiche). Ce probleme date deja depuis Panther. Je ne me suis jamais réellement posé la question, mais la ca m'interesse vu que cette iBook est devenu mien (c'etait celui de ma mere, je l'ai recupérer en plus de mon iMac quand je l'ai réparer)

Voila, j'espere avoir ete assez precis. Merci encors de vos reponses ^^


----------



## christophe2312 (9 Septembre 2011)

ta carte graphique ? 
il faut 64 mo de vram , et 128 de recommande pour ce jeu  le problème viens peut être de la aussi
Bon déjà il lui faut  1,8 ghz de puissance minimum  et l ibook G 4 la machine la plus puissante c est 1,42ghz , mais cela tu la signaler
Attention tu risque d abime ta carte video , a la faire tourner comme cela


----------



## Link1993 (10 Septembre 2011)

Je sais bien que graphiquement il n'est pas bon.

Mais j'ai utilisé cette exemple, pour bien montré ce que ca fais, meme sur age of mythologie (j'y joue jamais mais bon, pareille pour citer) ou encors mars explorer (c'est surtout pour lui que je m'interesse, ca fait passer le temps sur un ordi pas terrible ^^)
Je crois meme me souvenir que Halo version universal deconne aussi... Tout au debut, au lieu de voire les textures des murs, je ne vois en fait, que du noire... Ca aide vachement dans un shoot 'em all ! x)

C'est du bug graphique que je parle (la neige devient bleu par exemple, et les soldats sont tous rouge fuchia etc...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2011)

Ben ça n'est ni un problème d'OS ni un problème de driver ni un bug, c'est un problème de carte. Je l'avais aussi avec Call of Duty 2 ou 3, je ne sais plus trop quelle version, et avec Doom III, sur mon PM G4 2x1,42 et sa Radeon 9000 Pro.

Je ne me souviens plus exactement du truc que la carte ne gère pas, mais c'est "matériel".


----------



## Link1993 (16 Septembre 2011)

c'est ce que je pensais aussi, mais apres pas mal de recherches, je n'avais trouvé aucune reponses, donc je me suis dit que j'etais le seul... Le plus etrange, etant que meme les programmes qui marchait pour, ne marche plus correctement apres la mise a jour pour version binary ! 

Bon, en tout cas, merci de ta reponse, tu m'as bien "aidé" du coup ^^


----------

